# Ultimate Sniper Game



## Corvette (Aug 31, 2003)

I am looking for one witch:

Has realistic sniper weapons

You calculate the bullets arc, windage, and elevation

You use the ghillie suit 

I know some of this sounds "impossible" but its ok if some things that I listed above don't exsist. 

I played:
MOH
CS
DoD
SOF
SOF2 
Americas Army

and they dont fufill my wants


----------



## Svenmonkey (Mar 29, 2003)

All the Delta Force games have ghillie suits and bullet drop, but they're not extraordinarily realistic. I don't think the thing you're looking for exists on the market.

Lets see (for Delta Force 3):
Has realistic sniper weapons: M24 and M82 and various other scoped, though non-sniper-associated rifles.

You calculate the bullet's arc, windage, and elevation: Arc and elevation, I don't remember about wind interference but it's not really noticeable if there is any.

You use the ghillie suit: Yep. Your choice of a ghillie suit, body armor, extra ammo, or a rebreather for each mission.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

There is also Operation Flashpoint - here are links to a few current Mod sites :

http://forum.ofp.info/

http://www.opflashpoint.org

http://www.flashpoint1985.com/

You can see for youself what the game entails, what mods are available and whether its the sort of thing you're looking for.


----------

